# 2010 Polaris 850XP with power steering.



## Crimson850 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have had this atv for just under 2 months. I have very long driveway and I do push sidewalks,parking lots. We have a JD 640 and A western 8ft plow for the majority but I was gonna get a plow to help out a little bit. I love warn and am leaning towards the 60in provantage. I dont know much about plows however. I will be plowing alot with it so it is very important that I get the BEST quality plow. I have heard that the polaris glacier plows arent that great? whats your opinion on what I should get? polairs came out with a glacier 3 for 2011 dont know anything about it though.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i've had great luck with moose on three different atv's.


----------

